# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Шрамы и тату

## papaver

А у кого-нибудь есть шрамы?
Пытаетесь ли вы их скрыть?
Если да, то как?
Кто-нибудь пробовал делать тату поверх шрамов?

----------


## Мара

у меня довольно большой шрам на запястье (на внешней стороне), разрезала кожу сама по дурости, лезвием, получилось очень глубоко, поскольку пошла в больницу зашивать только через пару дней - шрам получился широкий) одно время думала его затереть - есть такая косметическая процедура, а потом поняла, что он мне в принципе нравится, да и со временем он стал незаметно-бледным

----------


## papaver

> у меня довольно большой шрам на запястье (на внешней стороне)


 на внешней, в смысле не там где вены? (туплю чето)

----------


## Мара

> на внешней, в смысле не там где вены?


 Да, с другой стороны))

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> А у кого-нибудь есть шрамы?
> Пытаетесь ли вы их скрыть?
> Если да, то как?
> Кто-нибудь пробовал делать тату поверх шрамов?


 мои шрамы сравнительно небольшие. убирать их не вижу смысла. мне они нравятся.

----------


## Лазарус

было много шрамов, теперь почти все руки в татуировках.
только резаться все равно не бросил...

----------


## Просто Ирина

От подростнической дури шрамов не осталось, не для того я "царапала" руки) - чисто, чтобы сбросить дурь. Хотя и за это теперь стыдно и гадко, фу(. Тату тож не имею.

----------


## Navesele

шрам от операции на позвоночнике, длинный, очень заметный, но аккуратный
не пытаюсь - он же на спине - мне не видно)
тату очень хотелось бы на всю спину)

----------


## bogdan

> А у кого-нибудь есть шрамы?
> Пытаетесь ли вы их скрыть?
> Если да, то как?
> Кто-нибудь пробовал делать тату поверх шрамов?


    По нервам сделал красивый шрам, рядом с локтем, на левой руке. Выцарапал Nirvana иголкой от шприца.  на той же руке, на внешней стороне бицепса "rock". На левой ноге "+" ,выглядит, как будто обвел бордюры на перекрестке. Прятать не пытаюсь, моей бывшей нравилась Nirvana.

----------


## Lera Fly

Есть шрамы, скрываю наручными часами, длинными рукавами... Некоторые все-равно замечают.

----------


## Lera Fly

> Есть небольшой на лбу. Скрыт волосами.


 Гарри, ты ли это?

----------


## Lera Fly

> не, у Потного Гарри он был посредине, а у меня справа


 
да не совсем посередине-то)

----------


## ФАК

Есть шрамы, остались после операций. Поверх них у меня татуировки, и мне так комфортно. Одно но - на паре тату остановиться очень сложно, тем более мне. Потому выходом это не считаю

----------

